# Mini australian shepherd?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I ran into a puppy today at the campus lake and his owner and I got to chatting. He was definitely an Australian shepherd but she told me that he's a "mini" Australian shepherd. Is this something like goldendoodles or comfort goldens, or is it a genuine breed like toy poodles and schnauzers?

That said, this was the first dog I have ever come across that was more scared of Flora than she was of him, lol. Usually SHE'S the one running away and crying, not the other way around.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My neighbors have one, she's a doll but I have to bite my tongue every time they say "mini aussie". Whatever, my new goal is to stop trying to take care of the world.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes and no.

The 'true' mini aussies are bred down in size from standard aussies, and usually more the size of a cocker, I think a standard aussie can 'qualify' as a mini if small enough and the pups can be registered.

However like anything, there are greeders who breed paps and other toy breeds in to get a smaller dog and sell them as toys. They tend to look more like toy breeds with merle markings and docked tails. And are more expensive of course....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The breed club Australian Shepherd Club of America, Inc. | ASCA Information has made a strong stand against mini aussies. Mini aussies cannot beregistered. There is a very strong and clear position statement on their homepage.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My supervisor has two. She had one flown in from California and then 6 months later had the second one flown in (from the same parents, which tells you enough right there). They both have severe allergies, but are very sweet for two totally untrained dogs.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Not to get too far off topic, but what is a "comfort golden"?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I personally think that any 'mini' version of a breed that is normally big should be stayed away from.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

SmileyRiley said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but what is a "comfort golden"?


A cross between a cocker spaniel and a golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> My neighbors have one, she's a doll but I have to bite my tongue every time they say "mini aussie". Whatever, my new goal is to stop trying to take care of the world.


I'm right there with you on that!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

:yuck: I hope that doesn't catch on


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

A couple who come to the dog park have 2 mini aussies. They are fine dogs but I just think of them as I would a mixed breed, not as representing aussies.

I don't get the "comfort golden" thing. If you want a smaller dog why not just get a cocker spaniel. They are lovely dogs and used to be one of the most common breeds in the US.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This is more or less what I thought, but I wasn't sure. She said the dog would get to be about 25 pounds.

I hate to bite my tongue when she said, "I really wanted to get a dog like yours, but my boyfriend only likes small dogs so we ended up with this guy." I was like, ahh, you missed out on one of the greatest dogs ever. But her dog seemed really sweet and was very cute.


----------



## Kristie42 (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a mini Aussie we rescued from a rescue I volunteered at. She was the best dog. Not sure about the registration since it was a rescue. I was just happy to have such an amazing dog


----------

